# Τετραήμερη απεργία στα ΜΜΕ (Απρ. 2011)



## rogne (Apr 8, 2011)

Υπάρχει ωστόσο ένα πρόβλημα, αν και όχι με το πρόγραμμα: περισσότερα *εδώ*...

Mod: Η ανάρτηση μεταφέρθηκε από εδώ, καθώς δεν ήταν σχετική με το θέμα εκείνου του νήματος. Ο συντάκτης είναι ευπρόσδεκτος να ανα(δια)μορφώσει την παρούσα ανάρτηση ώστε να εισηγηθεί το θέμα με τον τρόπο που επιθυμεί.


----------



## rogne (Apr 9, 2011)

@ Mod: Δεν υπάρχει λόγος ν' αναδιαμορφώσω την ανάρτηση, μου φάνηκε σχετική με το άλλο νήμα επειδή εκεί αναφέρθηκε αόριστα ότι το κυριακάτικο _Βήμα _ κυκλοφορεί από την Πέμπτη. Ήθελα να επισημάνω πως το γεγονός ότι μια εφημερίδα που βαφτίζεται "κυριακάτικη" την Πέμπτη για να γεμίσει τη σακούλα της με δωροπροσφορές μοιράζει ένα ενδεχομένως χρήσιμο πρόγραμμα δεν αποτελεί ικανό λόγο για να σπεύσουμε να την αγοράσουμε. Δεν είχε ενημερωτικό χαρακτήρα η αρχική ανάρτηση, ήταν ένα σχόλιο για την τακτική των εκδοτικών συγκροτημάτων κατά τη διάρκεια (και) αυτής της απεργίας στα ΜΜΕ. 

Υποθέτω ότι αν ποτέ κηρυχθεί αυτή η περίφημη απεργία διαρκείας στα ΜΜΕ οι εκδότες θα τρέχουν να γεμίζουν καθημερινά τις σακούλες των "κυριακάτικων" εφημερίδων τους με μπιχλιμπίδια μπας και (πείσουν τους διαφημιστές ότι θα) πουλήσουν φύλλα...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2011)

Με όλο το θάρρος, αν κάποιος καίγεται να αγοράσει το χρήσιμο πρόγραμμα, δε βρίσκω το λόγο να μην το κάνει. Πόσο μάλλον αφού η εφημερίδα κυκλοφόρησε σε μέρα εκτός της απεργίας.

Εκτός αν είχε κηρυχθεί μποϊκοτάζ από τους καταναλωτές. Εκεί, να το καταλάβω.


----------



## rogne (Apr 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Με όλο το θάρρος, αν κάποιος καίγεται να αγοράσει το χρήσιμο πρόγραμμα, δε βρίσκω το λόγο να μην το κάνει. Πόσο μάλλον αφού η εφημερίδα κυκλοφόρησε σε μέρα εκτός της απεργίας.
> 
> Εκτός αν είχε κηρυχθεί μποϊκοτάζ από τους καταναλωτές. Εκεί, να το καταλάβω.


 
Δεν έχει κανένα δίκιο ή άδικο ο καταναλωτής, είτε την αγοράσει την εφημερίδα είτε όχι. Νομίζω κι εγώ ότι μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι θέλει (ακόμα κι αν είχε κηρυχθεί μποϊκοτάζ, θα πρόσθετα, καθώς δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς κηρύσσεται ένα καταναλωτικό μποϊκοτάζ), αρκεί σε κάθε περίπτωση να έχει υπόψη του τι κάνουν κι αυτοί που του πουλάνε το προϊόν. Η ανάρτηση στην οποία παρέπεμψα, όπως τη διαβάζω εγώ τουλάχιστον, μάλλον τονίζει καθ' υπερβολή (και σατιρικά) τις τακτικές των εκδοτών παρά μεταθέτει στα σοβαρά την ευθύνη στους αγοραστές των εφημερίδων. Αν πίστευα το δεύτερο, δεν θα έβαζα το λινκ: τη μετάθεση των ευθυνών την αφήνω στους διάφορους Πάγκαλους...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2011)

Το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω είναι πως δεν αντιλαμβάνονται όλοι οι άνθρωποι το χιούμορ με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Κατά τα λοιπά, νομίζω ότι η ιστορία είναι γεμάτη με καταναλωτικά μποϊκοτάζ - ή μήπως όχι;


----------

